# Receiver/hitch ??'s



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

We will be gettin our new 27rsds in a few weeks so we are trying to get our truck ready to tow it. We have a 2007 GMC Sierra Crew Cab SLE1 with the towing package. Trailer dealer said we need a Class 4 or 5 Receiver. Because we have the factory towing pkg we have a receiver but we are unsure of it's class. Does anyone know what the standard class of receiver is for this make/model of tv? Also, with regards to the Equalizer Hitch system which one would we need to order, the 10k, 12k or 14k? Our trailers dry weight is 5865 and the tongue weight is 550. Thanks so much for all of your help, we are so excited!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Melissa,

Not sure about the hitch receiver, but regarding the Equalizer, the 10K would work, but I would probably go with the 12K setup








I don't believe that the given tongue weight includes 2 batteries and 2 full propane tanks, but I could be wrong








I recall a member who has the 28rsds (tongue wt 480 lbs) and the 10K Equalizer, but later said they wished they had gone with the 12K...

Also, the standard shank should be just fine...

This link to Equalizer should help...Clicky Here
Another thing you can do is call Equalizer and ask for Josh in Tech support...He's full of information and was very helpful when I had a million questions while installing our hitch.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Do a search for GM hitch failure, and do some research. Not just here but do a google search. You will find tons of info.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Highlander96 said:


> Do a search for GM hitch failure, and do some research. Not just here but do a google search. You will find tons of info.
> 
> Good Luck,
> 
> Tim


GM Hitch failure??? Are you saying GM hitches have had problems?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Your factory hitch receiver is fine. No worries.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Look below at my signature. We almost have the same set up. Stock reciever is fine. We have the reese dual cam 12k and tows like a charm. Equilizer is great also. If you are not sure how to dial in the weight distribution, let a pro help. once it's done right, you will be styling.
Brian


----------



## dmnmcutler (May 12, 2008)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Look below at my signature. We almost have the same set up. Stock reciever is fine. We have the reese dual cam 12k and tows like a charm. Equilizer is great also. If you are not sure how to dial in the weight distribution, let a pro help. once it's done right, you will be styling.
> Brian


Looks to me that my stock reciever is a Class 3. Dealer claims I need a Class 4 or 5 reciever for his Hitch Pkg. If I go on my own with the 12k Equailizer Setup will the Class 3 work? I am sorry for all of the ??'s, this is just all so confusing to us. Our reciever says it can handle a 600lb tongue weight without a WDH and 1000lb with a WDH so I am thinking this should work right? I haven't talked with the dealer yet about the brand of his hitch pkg but I plan to tomorrow, just curious why we would need a class 4 or 5?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Your factory hitch receiver is fine. No worries.


CJ says your hitch is fine.......

I say my family is worth more than teh $140 that MANY of us have spent to upgrade our GM factory hitch to a Putnam class 5.

Here is one of the many threads.

Putnam

Do a basic search for Putnam in the search box. Remember, the search button is your friend. I think that it is pretty funny that even the dealer has told you that you should use a Class IV or V.

Do your research and make your own decision. Many of us here have decided that the GM factory hitch is not







of use as a boat anchor.

Good Luck,

Tim


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

The chances of your OEM hitch failing are relatively remote. However, there have been documented cases of GM hitch failure.

I changed my OEM hitch on my '05 Sierra to a Putman. My original reasoning for changing was I could not get the Equalizer hitch to throw weight forward like it is designed. I could literally see the hitch "flex" when I engaged the bars. With my Putman, the difference is amazing. My ride while towing is much better. And the difference in quality is easily discernible.

As Tim stated, the cost is minimal. Mine cost near $140.00 with shipping. I bought a class IV hitch since I could never reach the limits of a class V. The hitch was delivered to my door and it look me less than an hour to install the hitch. I did have to relocate the 7 pin connector. (See photo)

As Tim also stated, do your research, not only on this website, but others. Google is one of the best tools I own!

PM me if you have any questions. Good luck!

Dan


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

dmnmcutler said:


> GM Hitch failure??? Are you saying GM hitches have had problems?


There is an active NHTSA (National Highway Traffic Safety Administraion) engineering analysis on "2002 C/K 2500 SUBURBAN/YUKON/SILVERADO/SIERRA/
AVALANCHE" vehicles for "TRAILER HITCH RECEIVER FAILURE". This is Engineering Analysis Action # EA07013 (you can search for it at this address).

There is lots of anecdotal evidence for some kind of failure in some percentage of 1/2 ton vehicles, and in vehicles with the 2002 design (i.e. 2003, 2004...). That's what has led to many replacing the factory receiver with a Putnam, Reese, etc. We will be replacing ours this Spring.

That said, I believe that the receivers on the newer design of GM truck are different from those thought to have failed. You'll have to do your own research on this. There are many threads on receiver failure not only on Outbackers.com but in the Airstream forums, RV.net and others.

BTW many who have done the replacement report much improved weight distribution performance. In other words they are able to more successfully move weight to the front wheels of the tow vehicle. Again, this may or may not apply to the newer GM hitches.

Ed


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

Not sure about the "thought to have failed" My 2002 Tahoe never had a problem, but I do remember seeing pictures of cracks in a hitch either on this site or another. Google is probably the best advice given right now.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I had a 2005 Sierra 1/2 ton, and replaced the hitch with a Putnam class V. I did not like the design of the OEM hitch, and so for me it was a personal decision. The hitch may have lasted forever, but I did not like the performance of it. Reason is it was bolted to the bumper first, then to the truck frame. With a WDH there are a lot of forces in play, and I found that the truck bounced more then it should have. It almost felt like there was no WDH. The hitch was set up properly. So I switched hitches, and since then towing is no longer a concern. The bounce is gone as the hitch is doing its job: distributing the load throughout the truck frame. Even my wife felt a difference. I also like a square tube design as opposed to a round tube. When I switched trucks to the 2008 Sierra, I had the OEM hitch removed and the Putnam installed in its place.
Yes there were problems with the OEM hitch, and RV.Net has dozens of pages in its forum about it. A small percentage of receivers are affected, and the chances that you will have a problem is remote. Some will call a hitch changeout as cheap insurance, whatever. Do what is right for you. Inspect the receiver for cracks, and I bet you will never see anything wrong. Have NDT (Non Destructive Testing) done, and you will probably still not have any problems. 
All hitches are rated for the load they will carry, and normally a class 3 is fine for most 1/2 ton applications. Go larger for a beefer hitch, but just do not go below (class 2 or 1). But I would say for most Outback trailers, a class 3 or 4 would be fine.

Cheers.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

The person that delivered our trailer had a 2500 HD with rear air bags and did not use an equalizer hitch. Our Armada is equipped with the suspension levelizer as well, but we do use the equalizer bars in addition and our tow package came with the Class V. I agree safety is priority. My owner's manual states class III is to tow trailers of a maximum weight of 5000 lbs. We were told we would not have to use equalizer bars with our vehicle set-up, but DH prefers all the safety we can get. A friend of a friend totaled his camper and truck his first trip out due to poor set-up. Last I heard he is gun shy to buy another one. Luckily no-one was injured- just out two new vehicles. Good luck in your research.

Cristy


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

3LEES said:


> .... Google is one of the best tools I own!....
> 
> Dan


Dan,
ummm...If I have to pay royalties for using it so much, I think I am going to have to owe you....I didn't know you were in cahoots with Al Gore (he invented the internet and now you own Google)....What's next?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Didn't the hitch design change with the 2007 body? I'm not sure. But even still why would GM sell a truck that they advertise has up to a 10,500# tow capacity if it only had a hitch receiver capable of pulling 5000#?


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

2007.5 New Body Style......


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Didn't the hitch design change with the 2007 body?


It was my understanding that the receiver changed with the 2007.5 models. That's why I suggested he do some checking as most (all?) of the failure/cracking/bending reports I've seen were 2002-2007).

Ed


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

In 23 years of selling Chevrolet trucks I have never seen one come in with a failed hitch.....BUT if I was still pulling a travel trailer, I would change mine. I have seen the hitches "flex, rotate, give" whatever you want to call it on my truck with my old travel trailer so I decided to upgrade the hitch and the wife decided to upgrade the trailer.....

As for the hitch ratings, it is a class III hitch with a 5,000 pound capacity WITHOUT WEIGHT DISTRIBUTION. That is using the hitch as a dead weight hitch. If you add the weight distribution system you will see that the rating goes up. On the new body style 2008 Silverado 3500 crew cab with a Duramax and the factory towing package it shows a max "dead weight" towing capacity of 5,000 pounds and tongue weight of 500 pounds. With weight distribution it goes up to 13,000 towing capacity and a 1560 pound tongue weight. This is the Class IV or V 2 1/2 inch hitch.

Gary


----------

